# Trid head study



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I got bored so took out the female trig and got this image


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow Graeme - what setup are you using for that? You can almost see individual cells in the tongue... and the eye is amazing! Is this your relatively 'new' girl? If so she must still be TINY! 

Fab shot x


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

chondro13 said:


> Wow Graeme - what setup are you using for that? You can almost see individual cells in the tongue... and the eye is amazing! Is this your relatively 'new' girl? If so she must still be TINY!
> 
> Fab shot x


She is still a little worm but growing nicely.

Same old rig, Nikon D300, 105mm macro with macro flash.

Glad you like it


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Frickin' awesome fella.


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Stunning image and snake! :2thumb:

Seeing as im an idiot I'm going to ask...what snake is?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

ChopChop said:


> Stunning image and snake! :2thumb:
> 
> Seeing as im an idiot I'm going to ask...what snake is?


Sri Lanka Palm Viper


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks its a bonny little thing anyway pal great pic


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

WOW!

I always have a snoop around the DWA section and never post anything, but my god that is absolutly gorgeous!


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

More fantastic pics! Well impressed!


----------



## JakeTheDragon (Dec 19, 2011)

slippery42 said:


> I got bored so took out the female trig and got this image
> 
> image



would you mind if i drew this?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

JakeTheDragon said:


> would you mind if i drew this?


feel free


----------



## JakeTheDragon (Dec 19, 2011)

slippery42 said:


> feel free


 mind you is was late at night i drew this, coming on about 2 Oclock in the morning when i finished....if i had green and yellows i would of coloured her in but shame i never, anyway here it is.


----------



## steve7046 (Sep 9, 2009)

Great picture, as always.


----------



## Rybee (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh! That's gorgeous!


----------

